
EFF's 21st Birthday Party - zoowar
https://w2.eff.org/birthday/
======
holdenk
Its pretty tempting, I'm up in SEA, but the middle of the week thing makes it
a bit tricky for me. If there are other people from Seattle thinking about
going though that could be fun.

------
daniel_reetz
Any hackers heading out to this? I'm looking at getting a flight up from LA...
I have such love for the EFF.

~~~
ahemphill
I'm sure there will be a ton. I'm considering it.

